# 89-91's and 92-94 tailights and questions



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

I just got a set of really nice 89-91 I think tailights for the 94 Maxima. I like the white that runs around the sides where my 94 stopped as everyone knows. I just installed them. 

Has anyone ever looked or tried to light the center bar on the 89-94's up yet, if so how bad was the outcome on this deal?


Thanks

Donnie H.


----------

